# Cool housing find of the week



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

It's time again for a cool house that might work for HT'ers!

http://www.dueeast.com/our_listings.html?id=1109

This house per the agent is structurally sound and all systems working (electric, furnace, water) including 9 fireplaces, almost one in each room! 4.5 acres of field, with apples and raspberries existing in place. I've seen photos of some of the interior, and it looks amazing! It is not occupied currently - it was a part of the Charlotte Historical Society, but has not been registered as an Historical Home.

Nope, not affiliated in any way, just house hunting myself and like to share with others when I find something way cool and affordable


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like a wonderful house.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful house but I would be nervous that Kathy Bates might live close by and do some thing bad to me!!

There has to be something wrong with that house; its too good to be true. I used to visit a friend in New Brunswick and he had a similar type house and it just had a soul. Even the interior had an odor; a good old woody smell, that sticks to my brain to this day.

Somebody ought to seriously think about this one.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I looked at on Google Street view. Nice area for homesteaders. Heres a link of a local farm. I don't know if they get the money they charge for grass fed meat or not. Click on to our farm at the bottom.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ges?q=charlotte+maine&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's a huge nice place. 

Wow.

Angie


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I talked to the Realtor pretty extensively...unfortunatelly my loan wouldn't cover a house of that magnitude, it has to be 'modest' housing. The house will need insulation blown in to utilize for year-round living he said, although there is one bedroom downstairs that can be used and the rest of the home closed off until someone could get that done and not break the bank on heating costs. The furnace is 15 years old and in good shape he said.

Next door they have llamas and sheep, and they also raise organic beef. It seems the perfect setting for that kind of thing, especially since there is already field area and existing apples, grapes and raspberries.

The family that got it back from the Historical society just doesn't have the money to hold onto it...and want to sell it. The owner lived in it until he passed away two years ago. 
It really seems like a beautiful place for someone, and I wish it could have been me  I received additional photos showing the interior and the fireplaces are incredible!! I would love to see someone from here get this place and homestead it...at least I could vicariously experience it...haha!


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

My husband and I called about this house. I want it!!!!! There is an organic farm I think behind it. We've always wanted to live in Maine and jobs (husband is medically retired)and schools (kids are all away and in college) are really not a big issue (we are very lucky in that instance). Need to ask around to see if anyone here lives up in that area to give me the good and bads!


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you Rose, keep your fingers crossed for me! The last real estate transaction we had did not go well and fell through.


----------

